# Please take off freeserve anytime



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

very annoying pop up with stupid noises


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Such an annoying advert Grrrr


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I've left a message or Jae... looks like a few additonal pop-up's are on th esite today as well 

I *think( that the site get's a new set of adverts each day - if that's so then each day Jae needs to spend time rejecting the pop-ups... just be patient and it'll get sorted (again).


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Big Man ! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its got even worse...........yeh ok there is now a button but


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Its got even worse...........yeh ok there is now a button but Â


Agreed


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

One week since this was reported and it is still there! Any news on this Kevin? Is it very annoying indeed!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> One week since this was reported and it is still there! Any news on this Kevin? Is it very annoying indeed!


especially since the pop up blockers don;t block it and it's apperaing almost EVERY time I change pages


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

From what I understand the adverts are changed each day... each day Jae has to manualy reject each advert that he doesn't want on the site - pop up's etc.
It's a manual process and takes time.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

CANNOT FIND THE BLEEDER!!!!!!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Google toolbar is very inoffensive and thus far has blocked every last pop-up since installation....

http://toolbar.google.com/

Pete


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Jae,

The Freeserve add is back doing it's rounds again.... 
Could you remove it at the first opportunity please. :-*

Thanks!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Jae,
> 
> The Freeserve add is back doing it's rounds again....
> Could you remove it at the first opportunity please. Â :-*
> ...


Get the Google toolbar. That'll stop it.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Google toolbar is very inoffensive and thus far has blocked every last pop-up since installation....
> 
> http://toolbar.google.com/
> 
> Pete


Pete

Forgot to post earlier a thanks for the info about the toolbar, it works a treat and has so far blocked 543 annoying pop up's. 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The google tool bar i have just installed it and looks good it's blocked 29 so far in a short time ,no more freeseve


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Get the Google toolbar. That'll stop it.


Sadly I only get it at work :'( and cannot add or modify anything...... :-/

At home Norton keeps them at bay


----------

